# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  EUTELSAT ή  EUROBIRD είναι το ίδιο;

## linuxeleni

Καλημέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ο δορυφόρος EUTELSAT και ο EUROBIRD είναι δύο διαφορετικοί δορυφόροι απλά είναι για τον οτε tv ή είναι ένας δορυφόρος με δύο ονόματα; Όπως πχ ο Hotbird είναι για την συνδρομιτική NOVA.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Η Eutelsat είναι εταιρεία, ο Eurobird είναι δορυφόρος.
Η Eutelsat διαχειρίζεται τους Hotbird, τους Eurobird κλπ.

----------

jimsiv (11-11-16)

----------


## linuxeleni

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σου.
Οπότε έχουμε Eurobird 9 για ΟΤΕ TV και Hotbird 13 για NOVA σωστά;

----------


## crown

Σωστα.......

----------


## linuxeleni

Πάντως και οι δύο δορυφόροι ανατολικά εκπέμπουν έχουν μικρή διαφορά στις μοίρες.
Επίσης, ποια είναι η καλύτερη συχνότητα για τον Eurobird 9?
Κάτι άλλο όσο αφορά δορυφορικά digea ποιος δορυφόρος χρησιμοποιείτε?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Πάντως και οι δύο δορυφόροι ανατολικά εκπέμπουν έχουν μικρή διαφορά στις μοίρες.
> Επίσης, ποια είναι η καλύτερη συχνότητα για τον Eurobird 9?
> Κάτι άλλο όσο αφορά δορυφορικά digea ποιος δορυφόρος χρησιμοποιείτε?



H διαφορά τους είναι 3 μοίρες μόνο.
Οι συχνότητες του ΟΤΕ είναι μια χαρά για τεστ λήψης.
Η Digea είναι στις 3 μοίρες στον Eutelsat 3B

----------


## linuxeleni

> H διαφορά τους είναι 3 μοίρες μόνο.
> Οι συχνότητες του ΟΤΕ είναι μια χαρά για τεστ λήψης.
> Η Digea είναι στις 3 μοίρες στον Eutelsat 3B



Δηλαδή σε ποιο δορυφόρο κοιτάει το digea γιατί είπαμε ότι ο Eutelsat είναι η εταιρία που διαχειρίζεται τους δορυφόρους.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Δηλαδή σε ποιο δορυφόρο κοιτάει το digeaγιατί είπαμε ότι ο Eutelsat είναι η εταιρία που διαχειρίζεται τους δορυφόρους.



Σε αυτόν που σου γράφω. Εχει και δορυφόρους με το όνομά της.
Δες αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει http://www.lyngsat.com/

----------

linuxeleni (09-06-16)

----------


## linuxeleni

Βασικά έχει digea για τους γονείς και πιάτο 90cm και θα βάλω άλλο ένα μάτι (lnb) για να πιάσω οτε tv για δική μου τηλεόραση.
Αγόρασα και πεδιόμετρο γιατί με ενδιαφέρει να ασχοληθώ και πήρα το amiko multi tracker.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Eutelsat 3B => 3.1°E => Digea, ΕΡΤ 
Eutelsat 9B => 9°E => OTE TV 
Hotbird 13B/13C/13E => 13°E => Nova 

Με 90άρι κάτοπτρο είσαι ok για 3.1°E και 9°E (κέντρο 3.1°E).

----------

linuxeleni (09-06-16)

----------


## george33

Ο Eutelstat 9A  δεν είναι για τον οτε tv;
Είναι διαφορετικός από τον 9Β που αναφέρεις; Γιατί στο πεδιομετρο που έχω μου βγάζει τον Hotbird 13 και τον Eutelstat 9A.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Ο ίδιος είναι.

----------


## george33

Ωραία, μήπως γνωρίζεις τότε την διαφορά; Γιατί υπάρχει ο 9Α και ο 9Β;

----------


## Alxnks

> Eutelsat 3B => 3.1°E => Digea, ΕΡΤ 
> Eutelsat 9B => 9°E => OTE TV 
> Hotbird 13B/13C/13E => 13°E => Nova 
> 
> Με 90άρι κάτοπτρο είσαι ok για 3.1°E και 9°E (κέντρο 3.1°E).



Με 80αρι κάτοπτρο είναι οκ για ληψη 3.1 για την περιοχή των ισθμιων (ακριβώς πριν τον ισθμό);
Η επίγεια λήψη στην περιοχή μου είναι ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτη και έχω σκεφθεί αυτήν την λύση.
Έχω ένα 80αρι κάτοπτρο από την ηρωικη εποχή που μεσουρανουσαν οι dreambox 500 και σκέφτομαι να πάρω κι ένα 4πλο lnb και να κατεβασω σε 4 πρίζες που υπάρχουν στο σπίτι, τις οποίες θα αλλάξω με ειδικές για δορυφορικη παροχή.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Αλέξανδρε, είσαι ok με 80άρι. 





> Ωραία, μήπως γνωρίζεις τότε την διαφορά; Γιατί υπάρχει ο 9Α και ο 9Β;



9Α δεν υφίσταται πλέον. Υπάρχει μόνο ο 9B (πράγμα που πρακτικά μας είναι αδιάφορο).

----------


## Alxnks

> Αλέξανδρε, είσαι ok με 80άρι.



Εχω διαβάσει κάμποσο γι αυτήν την περίπτωση και πολλοί λένε το 80αρι σαν οριακό. Κι αφού σε είδα να γνωρίζεις είπα να ρωτησω, σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Το 60άρι θεωρείται οριακό.

----------

Alxnks (23-06-16)

----------


## Antonisjr

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο νήμα θέλω να ρωτήσω για λήψη 3.1° και 9°E με 80άρι πιάτο, ποίος δορυφόρος είναι προτιμότερο να μπει κεντρικά και ποιος παράκεντρα. 

Ευχαρηστώ!

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

3.1° κέντρο.

----------

Antonisjr (14-11-18)

----------


## Antonisjr

Καλησπέρα,  ζητώ λίγη βοήθεια επί του θέματος. 

Κατάφερα την κεντρική στόχευση στις 3.1 μοίρες, αλλά αδυνατώ στη λήψη των 9 μοιρών. 
Τοποθέτησα την μπάρα με το 2 LNB στα αριστερά του πρώτου όπως κοιτάζω το πιάτο από πίσω. 

Υπάρχει κάποιο tip που θα με βοηθούσε? 

Ευχαριστώ! 

Edit: 
Όλα οκ! 
Έπρεπε το δεύτερο LNB να μπει στα δεξιά του πρώτου.

----------

Serafeim Karakostas (18-11-18)

----------

